# [ODMP] Fort Lauderdale Police Department, Florida ~ October 8, 2005



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

A Patrolman with the Fort Lauderdale Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 8, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17902*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Patrolman Jose Diaz 
*Fort Lauderdale Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 8, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 16½ yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Fall
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 8, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Patrolman Jose Diaz was killed after falling from a highway overpass while assisting other officers perform a felony traffic stop of a suspected police impersonator on I-95 near the interchange with I-595.

Because of the darkness, the area between the two highways appeared to have a solid surface. Patrolman Diaz attempted to take cover on the other side of the overpass barrier and jumped over it. He fell and landed on the ground, approximately 110-feet below. He was transported to Broward General Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

The driver of the vehicle that had been pulled over was a private investigator and, upon investigation, was determined to have not committed any crime.

Patrolman Diaz had served with the Fort Lauderdale Police Department for 2.5 years, and had previously served with the New York City Police Department for 14 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.


----------

